# Address to ship to?!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I need some advice please, 

We are due to move to Wellington and at the minute we are sorting stuff to be shipped, as we have not secured a place to rent until we get there but we will be staying in a hotel for the first week, does anyone have any advice with regards to the destination address, eg what do you put? 

Appreciate any help, 
Thanks 
Stephney


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice please,
> 
> ...


Do you know which hotel? You just need somewhere for the shipping company to send the 'it's arrived' notification to...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

You do not need an actual destination address. Just mark your boxes with your name & Wellington & provide your shippers with your email address, it must be one you can access anywhere ie Gmail, Yahoo, Hotmail. As soon as you arrive get a NZ sim card & advise your shippers. Your shippers should be able to advise who will handle your load in NZ & you can contact them.

We have made the move many times & this has always worked.

Make sure you keep a detailed manifest of boxes contents for MAF & do not bring prohibited items to save yourself MAF inspection fees.

We shipped 50 boxes from Tenerife & 28 boxes from Australia to NZ recently.

Good luck.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, you two have been great and the information is brilliant so thank you very very much.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Stephyj said:


> Thanks for the advice, you two have been great and the information is brilliant so thank you very very much.


It a pleasure, it is daunting but not as complicated when things get moving, Good Luck


----------

